# Introducing Fedja's soon to be little sister



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

So excited these days! Soon we will have a new baby in the house:biggrin1:! 
I'm sure Fedja will be very happy to get his own havanese sister (after the initial shock has passed of course lol, as he has been an only child for more than 4 years now). 
4 weeks old in these pictures .


----------



## Moe's Gram (Oct 9, 2009)

Awwww..... Congratulations! What a cute little one!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Sena - she is such a doll baby  you will now have matching twins


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

What an adorable Face!

She's peeing in that last picture isn't she? ound:


----------



## whitzend (Dec 1, 2011)

Congratulations! Beautiful pup

Linda Cooper's Mom


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

Congrats! What a sweetie!


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

CacheHavs said:


> ...you will now have matching twins


Yep :biggrin1:! Tells enough about how much I love my Fedja when bringing home his copy, don't you think lol. 
But I think that her markings will eventually turn white, Fedja's still have the color he was born with. Easier for friends to know who is who lol. I have two red cats, and most of the people can't tell the difference. 
Once we had a new friend coming over for a weekend. On the second day being here he said 'What's this? I have thought whole time that you had only one cat'. They were together in the same room for the first time him being over lol. It was hilarious!


Carefulove said:


> She's peeing in that last picture isn't she? ound:


I guess she is ound:.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Too cute! Congrats! My guess is that she'll turn a cream color like my girl in the avatar


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

rdanielle said:


> My guess is that she'll turn a cream color like my girl in the avatar


That's my guess too. But one can never know with this babies, thats' one part of the fun ;-))). One thing I have noticed so far (when comparing the latest pictures with some previous) is that she is getting more and more light hair around her nose.

And thank you for the warm welcome you all have given to my sweet girl!!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwwwww, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

She is just precious! Fedja might just be thrilled first thing. Abby was nearly four when we brought McGee home and they started playing right away! We were amazed since Abby is pretty shy. They are the best of friends now! Do you have a name picked out yet?


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

Kathie said:


> ...Fedja might just be thrilled first thing...


Kathie, I hope you're right! Praying that they will become each others best friends in time...just like yours two are. 
No, I don't have a name yet, so you're all very welcome to come up with some cute names :biggrin1:. However the very first name that popped up in my mind was Sasha.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Congrats to Fedja! How wonderful, beautiful pup!


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

OHHHH!!!!! Congratulations! She's beautiful! And I love the potty picture! LOL! I see you're from the Netherlands. My cousin married a girl from Holland and has lived there for about 40 years now....perhaps you know him...(HEEHEE) His name is Dennis Leliefeld and his wife's name is Nel. Do you know them? (HeeHee...I know you probably don't...but wouldn't it be incredibly funny and AMAZING if you did!)


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

Yes, it sure would be amazing lol. I see he lives in Barneveld (FB), that's actually not so far away from where I live, some 30 miles away. Leliefeld sounds very Dutch to me, are you sure he isn't Dutch to begin with lol.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh congrat! she is gorgeous!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Oh, she's darling!


----------



## Tessa's Mommy (May 20, 2011)

Soooo cute. You are very lucky. Makes me want another but my husband would kill me.


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

Hahaha, but you already have two beauties :biggrin1:! Would you really want a third one if your hubby would agree?


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

LOL!! Actually, at the time that he and Nel met, it was brought up that Leliefeld is a Dutch name and perhaps we were dutch as apposed to German as we had thought!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

She's adorable. You're all going to have so much fun.


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

dodrop82 said:


> LOL!! Actually, at the time that he and Nel met, it was brought up that Leliefeld is a Dutch name and perhaps we were dutch as apposed to German as we had thought!


If i had to bet my money on it, based on the name alone, I would go for Dutch. 
Leliefeld - lelie meaning lily and feld means field (actually veld, but I suppose this is the English version because V in Dutch is pronounced as F. The English people heard an F, so they wrote it as an F lol). Hope it all makes sense lol.
So it's actually one beautiful name, meaning 'field of lilies'.


pjewel said:


> You're all going to have so much fun.


:whoo:


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

LOL!!! I'm sure you're correct!!! And it is a beautiful name when you break it down. But it's always been a pain in the butt name, cause you alway gotta tell people how to say it and how to spell it......


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Darling!!! She is the cutest little girl. So glad you have her! Looking forward to watching her grow! Lots of photos!! Please?


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

Thank you Flynn! I promise, you will get to see lots of photos of her in the next few weeks hahaha. The breeder sends me weekly the newest photos, and I will put these here as soon as I get them. In the meantime I will just go nuts waiting for her to come home ound:! If I just could go sleep and wake up in five weeks from now


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Must be exciting!!! I am so happy for you.


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> I am so happy for you.


Thnx! :hug:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

congratulations Sena. I've got a present for you. LOL 
Adding a second dog Pat Miller http://www.thebark.com/content/bringing-home-second-dog

http://blogs.dogster.com/dog-training/are-you-ready-for-a-second-dog/2010/12/

http://www.dogstardaily.com/blogs/bringing-home-bella

Enjoy her . and make sure to post lots of pictures when she gets in.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Sena, she is so cute. Congratulations! 

BTW did you see your birthday thread on Havanese Talk? Happy belated birthday!


----------



## AshleyCap (Dec 4, 2011)

She's adorable! Congrats!


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

Lizzie'sMom said:


> BTW did you see your birthday thread on Havanese Talk? Happy belated birthday!


Thank you Lynne! NO, I didn't know about that thread! I must go take a look, thnx for telling me about that!

Dave, thnx! I always read the stuff you recommend. Now I'm reading 'When pigs fly' that you mentioned somewhere as being second best dog book that you've read. Curious about your number one book :biggrin1:.


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Sena,

She is darling! You'll have near twins. How fun!


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

And here are some new pictures!


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

And few more :biggrin1:.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Well, I love her, she is precious.. I have not read When Pigs Fly, but it is one of my favorite sayings and I have one sitting on a scale near my kitchen..lol..right a pig with wings..just to remind me!
But Dave...what is your number 1 book?


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I have not had a lot of time to be on the forum, though I try to get on at least once a day, so I save the really good stuff for when I have time to savor it. Congrats she is beautiful!!!!! I know you can't wait. Thanks for all the great pictures.


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> Congrats she is beautiful!!!!! I know you can't wait.


Thank you! You're totally right, I just can't wait to take her home! Although I know that it will not be easy in the beginning...adjusting time for everyone, socialization, potty training, etc. But I'm ready as one can be .


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Sena, she is just beautiful! I love the shot with a little tongue showing - that is my favorite! McGee used to do that a lot but not quite as often now that he's a big boy!


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

Thnx Kathie. I have many pictures where she shows her tongue, I find those one cute too . If you look closely at the 5-th pic there it is again ;-).


----------



## Susan0406 (May 16, 2011)

What a beautiful little girl she is!!!! I too am partial to tongues out pictures, she has the cutest little tongue ever


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

And I have already heard that she gives very nice kisses with that cute little tongue lol. 
Hope she is not going to be as obsessive as my Fedja about giving kisses :biggrin1:


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

darling!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Well, I love her, she is precious.. I have not read When Pigs Fly, but it is one of my favorite sayings and I have one sitting on a scale near my kitchen..lol..right a pig with wings..just to remind me!
> But Dave...what is your number 1 book?


Good looking little girl you have there. Culture Clash by Jean Donaldson.


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

I must share this one with you . Two cute :angel: together, melt, melt...


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

El Bueno Habanero said:


> I must share this one with you . Two cute :angel: together, melt, melt...


Her first conquest!! Isn't that the most darling photo ever? Yes hearts melt all around the world when they see this!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats to you! The new puppy is a doll. Love the last photo and the 2 babies meet. It doesn't get any sweeter then that!:kiss:


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

We have decided that our baby girl will be named Sasha. I've always liked that name, and all these years when I was talking about a name for an eventual second dog, if it would happen to be a female, I always ended up going back to Sasha, so Sasha it will be . 

It feels so right, and I think it suits her really well. She sounds like one happy, welcoming puppy, and that's exactly how I imagine someone with this name. Also, both Fedja and Sasha are from Russian origin, so I think it's a great match. Hope they will be too personality wise, and complementing their names feels like a good start ))

I just wrote an email to her breeder to let her know this, so she can already get Sasha used to her future name ;-)


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Just catching up on this thread. Congratulations! Sasha is darling! Such wonderful pictures of her!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Babies and Puppies what could be better. Love the name Sasha, One of my horses growning up was named Sacha, he was a boy...in the US Sasha is most of the time a girls name. Such a happy looking girl.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Sacha is so cute when do you get to bring her home? I'm so excited for you


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

Thank you Suzi! I can barely sleep this days lol, sooo excited, can't wait :whoo:.
Exactly two more weeks to go pfff.... 5 February is our D-Day! She will be 8 weeks old by this time.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I no I couldn't sleep either do you get to be a stay at home mom ?


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

I was...until recently. At the moment I work two days a week, but only in the weekends and then is my dh at home, so Fedja is not left alone. He has SA issues, and I would never leave him alone at home. Longest he has been left alone ever was like for 1 hour. But that happened only a couple of times since we got him at 9 weeks old beginning November of 2007.


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

I have some new pictures for you, hope you will enjoy them as much as I do


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

Awwww, makes me want another! So cute!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Cute pictures! You can tell Sasha loves to play! Fedja will like that, too!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Cute as a button Sena. I can feel your anticipation.


----------

